# Too cool table!



## Tony (Nov 9, 2016)

I pulled this picture off the Wood Whisperer's FB page. It looks like one of my cutting boards on steroids! Tony

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 9, 2016)

your next project?


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> your next project?



If we hadn't just gotten the table my wife has wanted for about 5 years, probably so! Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 10, 2016)

Go ahead and make it and the wife will want to sell her table for this one. Surprise her! Then you can sell the first table for 1/5 what it cost you in a garage sale.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks like a mill rippings table to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2016)

Make one that fits on top of her table, and tell her it's a table top protector.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------

